# six weeks after,nearly.



## hotrats (Jul 14, 2016)

As the title say`s,available for imediate delivery,after six weeks i picked up my van yesterday,drove down to windermear from argyll and back up with the van,now to sit and go through the eight inch thick manuals and go play.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jul 14, 2016)

wellwhat van did you get  just get out and enjoy it take manual with you learn basics and save rest for rainy day basic gas on gas off cooker lights .fridge on ,fridge off , radio on radio off sleeping bag done


----------



## hotrats (Jul 14, 2016)

*vantana k55*



oldish hippy said:


> wellwhat van did you get  just get out and enjoy it take manual with you learn basics and save rest for rainy day basic gas on gas off cooker lights .fridge on ,fridge off , radio on radio off sleeping bag done



a vantana k55,yes thats what i am doing,a wee local practice this week end then islay for a couple or more weeks fishing and sampling.


----------



## Chris356 (Jul 14, 2016)

Take it you got it from hartleys


----------



## Tidster (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi  
We have a k65t from Hartleys had it 12 months with a few electrical issues 
Have fun


----------



## Chris356 (Jul 14, 2016)

Tidster said:


> Hi
> We have a k65t from Hartleys had it 12 months with a few electrical issues
> Have fun


Have you had any warranty work done by them and how long did it take them I have been waiting since April for parts to come in stock


----------



## Tidster (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi 
We have had work done on the water heater but it was only a loose connection apparently so no parts were needed
The split charge circuit seems a bit suspect and we've been supplied with a separate relay which  I fit,it's a ball ache taking the thing back both in time and fuel 
We did have to wait for parts from hobby but they weren't essential
This is the second van from Hartleys 
Cheers


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 14, 2016)

Can't beat reading the manual for a new van in a nice quiet location with a brew or pint.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 14, 2016)

Chris356 said:


> Take it you got it from hartleys



Do they not make jam to.:lol-049:do have fun & health to wear.


----------



## Acti (Jul 15, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::drive::goodluck:


----------



## hotrats (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes from Hartleys and really hopeing i do not need any waranty work done as they were telling me some folks vans were eight months delayed,but happy so far 260 mile drive home was very easy and comfy,time will tell.


----------



## jeanette (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------

